
New research indicates we transition between 19 brain phases when sleeping - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/sleep-fmri-study-19-cycles-brain-phases/58997/
======
sahin-boydas
Original research:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08934-3](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-08934-3)

